# Black V-cubes...



## jcuber (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, I'm getting the black vcube collection and I was wondering if anyone else had it and if they were as good as the regular v-cubes (which I don't have) 

Just wondering!


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Nov 14, 2008)

umm well i do have both white 5 and black 5 (but i to did order the vcube collections last week) And well the black is a little more stiff but its good


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 14, 2008)

If you're going for smoothness, get white. If you want black for specific reason though, (eg. easier recognition), just go get it. It's not that much of a difference.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 14, 2008)

In my experience: 

White plastic v-cubes are better straight from the box than black plastic. 

Black plastic cubes take a bit longer to break in, but usually become equally as smooth. Oddly enough, my black plastic 7x7 dominates my white plastic versions. 

If you are impatient, you probably want to stick with white.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd get black if i ever have the chance...
It'll look nice with rubik's stands, lined up in order with the other cubes (2x2-5x5 rubiks).
Has anyone ever tried to place pillowed Vcubes on one of those rubik's stands?


----------



## Zava (Nov 14, 2008)

Kal El said:


> In my experience:
> 
> White plastic v-cubes are better straight from the box than black plastic.
> 
> ...



what?!
I've got a white v5 since june-july, and my friend got a black in octobre. his black v5 is far more loose than my white, also, I used mine a lot, and he just barely practised with his one. every black v5 owner around me started complaining that their cubes got very loose very quickly.
maybe it varies...but (some of the) the black cores get loose fast, no doubt.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Zava said:


> Kal El said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience:
> ...



Is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## jcuber (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there any way to fix it?(do v-cubes have adjustable screws that will adjust springs?)


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 15, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Is there any way to fix it?(do v-cubes have adjustable screws that will adjust springs?)



No. The "screws" are rivets.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 16, 2008)

Then how does the core get loose? Will V-cubes send me a new core when I need one?


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no idea...

Yes, you will get get a new core if and only if it arrived broken or is broken.


----------



## watermelon (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you tried going to the V-Cube Store?


----------



## Hakan (Nov 17, 2008)

I recieved the black set this past week. The cubes are (to my recollection) exactly the same as the white ones when they were brand new. 

I sold my white v-5 a while ago, cause I had a black one and didn't do anything with the white one anyway. My old black v-5 got very very loose, but I don't blame the black plastic. It had a lot of those nasty lock ups where you had to really put force onto the center pieces to get it out.

The moment I felt how smooth Frank's black 7x7 was, I was determined to buy a black one. And I did, it's awesome. I've got some youtube videos you may want to watch.


----------

